# "Old School" physical culture



## Zujitsuka (Apr 23, 2003)

I dont' know how I came across this site, but it is definitely worth your time.  The have a lot of the old school mail order courses by greats like Farmer Burns and Lionel Strongfort posted online for FREE.  Check it out at http://www.sandowplus.co.uk/


----------



## arnisador (Apr 23, 2003)

Has anyone ever checked out these materials?


----------



## Zujitsuka (Apr 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *Has anyone ever checked out these materials? *



I actually printed out the course today.  I'm glad that its available on this site because some sites offer the course for $50.


----------



## moromoro (Apr 24, 2003)

mat furey is selling that course..........

its a great site and old school training is some of the best


----------

